# Evening Primrose Oil



## TaraG

Hi Guys,

Hope you all enjoyed the good weather over the weekend, it was just class!! 
Just wanted to know if anyone has used Evening Primrose Oil and how has it worked for you all. Im in cyce #4 now after my M/C and getting so frustrated because nothing is happening, but i guess having the mumps last cycle did not help, but anyway i am willing to try anything at this stage, i got pg first time around last time, why is it taking so long this time:hissy:

Thanks,

T x


----------



## Al4321

hi hun, I just suffered a missed miscarriage, waiting for it to happen. We tried for 3 months and then on the fourth cycle I started taking evening primrose oil, as my cycle varied between 35-42 days, I conceived the first month I took these as they shortened my cycle length. They also made more lubricant down below which Ive heard helps the swimmers. I took them from the day my period finished, to ovulation day, then I stopped. Good luck!


----------



## TaraG

Al4321 said:


> hi hun, I just suffered a missed miscarriage, waiting for it to happen. We tried for 3 months and then on the fourth cycle I started taking evening primrose oil, as my cycle varied between 35-42 days, I conceived the first month I took these as they shortened my cycle length. They also made more lubricant down below which Ive heard helps the swimmers. I took them from the day my period finished, to ovulation day, then I stopped. Good luck!

AH very good, that sounds promising. I am just getting so frustrated as i said it only took us once the last time and i was pg and now im into cycle 4, but i shall try that this month and hopefully had the luck you had.

Thanks very much for lifting my spirits.


----------



## kiwi_gal

Hi Tara,

i've been told that Evening Primrose Oil is supposed to increase the amount of cervical mucus which helps the little :spermy: get up to the cervix :p

you are supposed to take it from CD1 to ovulation only, coz it might cause uterus contraction after ovulation and increase the chance of miscarriage. 

oh and i also use a decongestant cough medicine (such as Robitussin) can help thin the mucus making it much easier for the :spermy: to swim in. oh and if you suffer from Hayfever taking antihistamines can dry up your CM so that can make it harder for you too.

i have also been taking notes of what other people is doing to fall pregnant and have you ever heard about tried taking Royal Jelly & Bee Polen to help with fertility? i heard a lot of people have had success with it and have gotten pregnant while taking this ;)


----------



## TaraG

kiwi_gal said:


> Hi Tara,
> 
> i've been told that Evening Primrose Oil is supposed to increase the amount of cervical mucus which helps the little :spermy: get up to the cervix :p
> 
> you are supposed to take it from CD1 to ovulation only, coz it might cause uterus contraction after ovulation and increase the chance of miscarriage.
> 
> oh and i also use a decongestant cough medicine (such as Robitussin) can help thin the mucus making it much easier for the :spermy: to swim in. oh and if you suffer from Hayfever taking antihistamines can dry up your CM so that can make it harder for you too.
> 
> i have also been taking notes of what other people is doing to fall pregnant and have you ever heard about tried taking Royal Jelly & Bee Polen to help with fertility? i heard a lot of people have had success with it and have gotten pregnant while taking this ;)


Hi there,

No i have not tried anything as yet, was just planning to try the evening primrose oil this cycle to see what happens. I heard the Royal Jelly can also be quite dangerous though too, cant remember now why, but i heard it can be.

Thanks,
T x


----------



## kiwi_gal

TaraG said:


> Hi there,
> 
> No i have not tried anything as yet, was just planning to try the evening primrose oil this cycle to see what happens. I heard the Royal Jelly can also be quite dangerous though too, cant remember now why, but i heard it can be.
> 
> Thanks,
> T x

oh really? im wondering why its dangerous coz i saw a few ladies on another board who have had successful pregnancy with it...i think i might do some more research on this....if you come across some useful information on this please share with us :)


----------



## chanel

TaraG said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hope you all enjoyed the good weather over the weekend, it was just class!!
> Just wanted to know if anyone has used Evening Primrose Oil and how has it worked for you all. Im in cyce #4 now after my M/C and getting so frustrated because nothing is happening, but i guess having the mumps last cycle did not help, but anyway i am willing to try anything at this stage, i got pg first time around last time, why is it taking so long this time:hissy:
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> T x


I also suffered mmc last november after concieving on the first try and am slowly building up to trying everything... EPO is last on my list..

I'm currenlty on pregnacare, B50complex (to lengthen my LP) and agnus castus (to help regulate my cycle and bring forward ov).

Next month will be trying EPO to help with CM.

Good luck


----------



## samrah

Hi ,i have had 4 m/cs in 8 years,i always find it difficult to get pregnant,i wonder if evening promise oil help me to conceive? i have start it 10 days before.


----------



## Kymmy

I also started taking EPO but was not aware to stop while ovualting, but luckilly I was snooping about here and saw this. This is my first month with trying for a baby so i'm still new and learning about fertility. I"m on clomid, i finished my last pill toay, does that mean that I will ovulate AFTER the clomid or while on the clomid???? The dr told me when to :sex: and it was after the clomid.........
as for the EPO i've found it's worked well for me, so far. The dr says i'll be in early menopause in a few yrs, and i've noticed things aren't as **cough-lubed-cough** as normal and the EPO has helped me so far...:D


----------



## cheekybint

Wow that's an old thread you've found samrah!

Hi and welcome to BnB :hi:

I've used EPO this cycle and it definitely increased my CM. Yet to be seen if it's helped get a BFP though

Good luck :D


----------



## cheekybint

Kymmy said:


> I also started taking EPO but was not aware to stop while ovualting, but luckilly I was snooping about here and saw this. This is my first month with trying for a baby so i'm still new and learning about fertility. I"m on clomid, i finished my last pill toay, does that mean that I will ovulate AFTER the clomid or while on the clomid???? The dr told me when to :sex: and it was after the clomid.........
> as for the EPO i've found it's worked well for me, so far. The dr says i'll be in early menopause in a few yrs, and i've noticed things aren't as **cough-lubed-cough** as normal and the EPO has helped me so far...:D

I believe you will ovulate within 5 to 10 days of your last dose of Clomid :)

Good luck xx


----------



## samrah

Hi cheekybint, thank u for welcome, wishing u very best of luck this cycle.


----------

